# To Blog or Not Blog?



## iLOVEhatephoto.com (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey all,

I recently started writing on a blog . and heres my most current post in case you are interested...

<Post edited to conform to forum guidelines>

I started off having a strong presence in instagram.com/capricebianca and was excited to share not only my photos but my thoughts on a blog.  I was fortunate to be invited by a good friend who is a talented photographer so was completely honoured when he extended the invitation.

What do you think is the best and most efficient way to get your work out there and gain more exposure?

Would love to hear your opinions and hopefully gain some insight.

Alyssa


----------



## Andreas Timm Photography (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi Alyssa, nice blog! I think most important is to be clear about audience:

- other photographers to talk about photo technics, how to's ... , maybe sell your workshops or videos etc.?
- do you want to reach endcustumers to sell your photos or your photography service?
- do you just do this for fun and just want to share whatever you currently do...
etc.

Andreas


----------



## iLOVEhatephoto.com (Sep 25, 2014)

Andreas Timm Photography said:


> Hi Alyssa, nice blog! I think most important is to be clear about audience:
> 
> - other photographers to talk about photo technics, how to's ... , maybe sell your workshops or videos etc.?
> - do you want to reach endcustumers to sell your photos or your photography service?
> ...


Hi Andreas,
Thank you for the compliment!  Yes I agree.

I appreciate your advice.  There are a lot of questions to answer and a lot of different ways to approach the blog.  I see a lot of people using Instragam for the questions you listed but they have many thousands of followers so people will take the time to look into their discussions.  

I am interested in entering photography contests and exhibiting my work at some events.  The good thing is that photography is always for fun since it's been such a huge passion of mine for awhile now


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 25, 2014)

I use to blog, but it took up way too much of my 'free' time, so now I just surf TPF lol


----------



## iLOVEhatephoto.com (Sep 25, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I use to blog, but it took up way too much of my 'free' time, so now I just surf TPF lol



Ah ha!  It does take up a lot of time but since I am a night owl I enjoy filling my time writing.  Plus I live in Toronto so on cold winter days I am not tempted to be spending much of my free time in the outdoors lol.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 25, 2014)

iLOVEhatephoto.com said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > I use to blog, but it took up way too much of my 'free' time, so now I just surf TPF lol
> ...


There you go! Win win. I use to enjoy blogging, I found that I started writing way too much and would go on and on lol.

But I will be sure to check out your blog, I enjoy reading about others people work and adventures.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 26, 2014)

The problem with blogging is that you actually must have something to say or else it turns into a kind of 'selfie' thing, no different from the millions of blogs out there.


----------



## DslrGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

I like blogging because I can share what I learn as well as the mistakes I've made. Plus I just find writing to be another creative outlet I happen to enjoy as much as photography.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 29, 2014)

If you live in Toronto, definitely, blog away!  

I dunno...I read all the time that an up-to-date blog, with current and NEWLY-shot images, is part and parcel of the new, 21st Century Pro Photographer's image and public persona. I see it most often on wedding shooters' pages, as well as those of family photographers. Those blogs are basically extended thank-you letters to customers, so that potential customers who are *shopping that photographer* can see how effusively they will be written up, and themselves and their kids fawned over and publicly showered with statements about how cute the kids were, how fun the "sesh" was, and so on. So, if you have a blog that does that and is CLOSELY affiliated to your web site, then yeah, definitely, blog away!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 29, 2014)

Derrel said:


> If you live in Toronto, definitely, blog away!
> 
> I dunno...I read all the time that an up-to-date blog, with current and NEWLY-shot images, is part and parcel of the new, 21st Century Pro Photographer's image and public persona. I see it most often on wedding shooters' pages, as well as those of family photographers. Those blogs are basically extended thank-you letters to customers, so that potential customers who are *shopping that photographer* can see how effusively they will be written up, and themselves and their kids fawned over and publicly showered with statements about how cute the kids were, how fun the "sesh" was, and so on. So, if you have a blog that does that and is CLOSELY affiliated to your web site, then yeah, definitely, blog away!



So you're saying that a sports, landscape, wildlife and snapshot photographers probably doesn't need to blog?


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Sep 29, 2014)

My blog is not at all related to my website, nor my business.

For the most part, my blog is about my travels, during which I happen to take pictures. While the blog _is _photo heavy, it's normally not about photography, per se, in that it's _not _about the images. 

The images support the text, which is the important part.


----------



## iLOVEhatephoto.com (Sep 29, 2014)

DslrGuy said:


> I like blogging because I can share what I learn as well as the mistakes I've made. Plus I just find writing to be another creative outlet I happen to enjoy as much as photography.


Yes I agree with that as well.  I have tried new skills and other areas of interest just to experiment so it's good to learn and share.  Or see how I can improve doing what I love to do.  For me it's new, the writing part, but I'm really starting to enjoy it


----------



## iLOVEhatephoto.com (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Innuendo said:


> My blog is not at all related to my website, nor my business.
> 
> For the most part, my blog is about my travels, during which I happen to take pictures. While the blog _is _photo heavy, it's normally not about photography, per se, in that it's _not _about the images.
> 
> The images support the text, which is the important part.



That's nice.  I feel like I was taking so many images and only sharing them through instagram but I wanted to have a voice so a friend asked me to join and thought it would be interesting.  I completely agree with you about the images supporting the text as well.


----------



## iLOVEhatephoto.com (Sep 29, 2014)

Derrel said:


> If you live in Toronto, definitely, blog away!
> 
> I dunno...I read all the time that an up-to-date blog, with current and NEWLY-shot images, is part and parcel of the new, 21st Century Pro Photographer's image and public persona. I see it most often on wedding shooters' pages, as well as those of family photographers. Those blogs are basically extended thank-you letters to customers, so that potential customers who are *shopping that photographer* can see how effusively they will be written up, and themselves and their kids fawned over and publicly showered with statements about how cute the kids were, how fun the "sesh" was, and so on. So, if you have a blog that does that and is CLOSELY affiliated to your web site, then yeah, definitely, blog away!



I don't shoot people generally.  Frankly i'm not good at it and don't have the patience.  I like architecture, sunsets, cityscapes, etc so I find it interesting to share my experiences and images with others who also share the same likes.  

Thanks for the response.


----------



## iLOVEhatephoto.com (Sep 29, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > If you live in Toronto, definitely, blog away!
> ...



I like shooting landscapes and cityscapes so I don't fit into the other category.


----------



## murphydphoto (Oct 9, 2014)

I think you should blog.. if you want to that is.. My guess is, the more you blog and put yourself out there, keeping it original, fun and new. then the ppl will come.. not sure how true that is.. I'll be moving to Mexico for 6 months and keeping a travel/photography blog going. I'm looking forward to seeing if my statement is actually true


----------

